# Recommend an external for my 60l



## Nano Jake (20 Jul 2009)

I currently have a Fluval 205 on my 30x30x36 60l opti tank. I want to replace it as it has been repaired once already.

Can anyone recommend another suitable filter other than another Fluval? bear in mind I also use a Hydor 200W external heater [12mm fittings].

Tetratec ex700 any good?

Jake.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jul 2009)

I like my EX700, though I suspect the flow from it could be better.  Mind, mine is on an 80x30x35 tank with lots of obstructions!


----------



## Themuleous (20 Jul 2009)

Chuck an ex1200 on it or the fluval 305.

Sam


----------



## Nano Jake (20 Jul 2009)

The EX1200 has 15mm fittings, would it be ok to use a reducer on the Hydor?


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Jul 2009)

You can do, no problems really.  It will reduce the flow of course, but you get that with lily pipes etc too.


----------



## SunnyP (23 Jul 2009)

I'm also after an external filter for my 60l tank. Never had an external one, always used internal filters but find the flow rate slows done after a week. My main priority is the flow rate and maintaining it.

Nano Jake: How is the Fluval 205 with your tank before it needed repairing? 

Would I be able to get a good filter for about Â£60-70?

Cheers for any advise.


----------



## Nano Jake (23 Jul 2009)

The 205 is sufficient for my 60L but I want more flow - see pic. I plan on tearing down and doing a new scape as lots of my HC has died off. Also I hate the valve setup on the Fluval, they are fixed and dont allow any adjustment in the direction of the pipework.

I plan on buying a Tetratec 1200 as soon as I get back from my holiday in August.


----------



## SunnyP (23 Jul 2009)

Cheers Nano Jake, my tank is pretty much packed with with plants and wood, so you have trouble with a fluval 205 flow rate, which mean I will more than likely need something more powerful. Also you reminded me about adjustable flow rate on the unit aswell. 

Will have a good look tonight and see what I can find,

Cheers again.


----------



## Nano Jake (23 Jul 2009)

Look here http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/tro ... tml?p=shop

They have the 1200 for Â£76


----------



## SunnyP (23 Jul 2009)

Would an external filter help in reducing the need to perform a water change of 50% every two weeks at all because at the moment I'm using an Internal Tetratec 400. Its fine once cleaned but have to give a clean when doing the water change as flow rate has dropped considerably. 
My journal shows how stocked my tank is and I don't believe its a big enough toll for the filter to 'stop' working after a couple of weeks.

Still researching on the net by the way for an external filter, laying out the pro and cons for the tetra and fluval really with reviews and stats. Should have something by friday evening or saturday if I get a chance.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jul 2009)

No filter will reduce the need for a water change, especially if you're dosing EI.  The 50% water change is to reset the nutriet levels.  Your filter won't remove those nutrients so it doesn't matter what it is!

I use a Tetratec EX1200 on my 65litre:






I plan to swap from the spraybar to lily pipes, and experiment with flow


----------



## andyh (24 Jul 2009)

I have just bought a 2324 eheim external filter for my 60l and it has a built in heater, shifting 700l p/h

Excellent bit of kit just like all the other eheims i have had.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2009)

I had a 2224 on a 45x30x30 and the thing was bloody useless  
Go for a ex1200 you won't regret it.


----------



## Nano Jake (24 Jul 2009)

Yep EX1200 will be ordered by me in the next week or so


----------



## SunnyP (24 Jul 2009)

Would an EX700 be able to provide enough flow in the tank if the unit is placed about a foot and a half below the tank? I really don't want to spend a Â£100 on the EX1200 although it would be worthwhile for future upgrades. May have to endure a bit of a rollicking off my parents for a while unless I can time it well and have it fitted (tight space) when they're away at a wedding.


----------



## mattyc (24 Jul 2009)

Sunny the fluval 205 isnt a bad filter i use one without any problems and have found it to be a verry good filter you can get one from ebay foe a good price, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARIUM-FISH...ZUKQ5fPetQ5fSuppliesQ5fFishQQsalenotsupported

this is under Â£60 and the delivery is fast

Regards Matt


----------



## SunnyP (24 Jul 2009)

Cheers, Mattyc. 

I given up looking around for which filter to go for. I've dug myself a hole looking at everyone's review. 
So I decided to toss a coin for either fluval and tetratec, ended up being tetratec in the end. Sorry Mattyc.

I'm gonna go for the tetratec EX700 from Zooplus for Â£57.


----------



## CeeJay (28 Jul 2009)

Hi SteveUK


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> The 50% water change is to reset the nutriet levels.


Don't let Clive hear you say that, or you might be in for a lecture.    

ceg4048 says in his EI tutorial here  viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211
Many people associate the water change with control of the nutrient buildup, however, water changes in a high light tank are necessary because of the byproducts of fish and plant metabolism. Dead or decaying leaves, protein and enzyme discharge, feces, urine and detritus all decompose into ammonia if left in the tank. The purpose of the water changes, is to remove as much of this organic waste as possible.

Chris.


----------



## SunnyP (1 Aug 2009)

Got my tetratec EX700 and is working like a dream. Never seen the tank water soooo CLEAN!!!. Its only been running for about a day now aswell. 
May even be cleaner to drink than my tap water?, maybe not.

Cheers for the advice everyone!!


----------

